# 12v tyre inflator for motorhome



## DRoader (May 2, 2012)

Hi I'm looking for a digital 12v mobile tyre inflator that will cope with pressures like 70 psi/4.70 bar without blowing fuses or just dying on the spot. Any ideas?


----------



## ian81 (May 2, 2012)

..not that I use it a lot but we have a Rolson unit from Maplin that handles the higher pressures. One that looks a lot better is available at HEAVY-DUTY CAR TYRE AIR COMPRESSOR INFLATOR 12V 140PSI | eBay


----------



## Canalsman (May 2, 2012)

I have one of these RING DIGITAL TYRE INFLATOR RAC630 THE RAC600 UPGRADE! (5055175217260) | eBay

Bought it after a comparative test in MMM magazine, and I'm very pleased with it. Inflated one of the 'van tyres from flat, so that's a good test.

Only point to note, and it probably applies to most such devices, the power lead may not be long enough to reach the rear tyres.


----------



## Viktor (May 2, 2012)

Tesco Extra have a 12v extension lead which self stores for around £5.


----------



## fofeg101 (May 3, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> I have one of these RING DIGITAL TYRE INFLATOR RAC630 THE RAC600 UPGRADE! (5055175217260) | eBay
> 
> Bought it after a comparative test in MMM magazine, and I'm very pleased with it. Inflated one of the 'van tyres from flat, so that's a good test.
> 
> Only point to note, and it probably applies to most such devices, the power lead may not be long enough to reach the rear tyres.


It's cheaper from Amazon....Free Delivery.

Ring Automotive RAC630 12V Automatic Digital Compressor with LED Light: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## DRoader (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. I've saved the RING tyre inflator and I'll have a good look at that later.


----------

